

New Version of Digg Revealed @SXSWi - elleferrer
http://mashable.com/2010/03/13/new-digg/

======
zzzmarcus
I'm curious, does anyone who reads HN still read Digg as well?

~~~
rimantas
I frequented digg before I found HN. I do sometimes go there, but run away in
horror quickly.

~~~
jbm
Not sure why you were downmodded; I agree with your sentiment exactly.

I have found it very difficult to read Digg for the past year or two, similar
to how I can't read Slashdot anymore. The highest voted articles are not
really that interesting, and you'd think that technical/scientific articles
would be more interesting to a group of self-supposed "rationalists". Instead
the site is morbidly political, with each "group" colonizing its own set of
articles and never interacting.

I much prefer the level of conversation at HN and a handful of blogs.

If you feel that this is a mis-reading of the situation, I strongly recommend
this thread:

[http://digg.com/tech_news/Digg_Saying_Yes_to_NoSQL_Going_Ste...](http://digg.com/tech_news/Digg_Saying_Yes_to_NoSQL_Going_Steady_with_Cassandra)

Sort by the highest dugg comment. There are two that I noted at the top that
were somewhat interesting, but the rest were just not useful; me too style
comments to the extreme.

